# Single-cylinder steam engine design from Jin's



## galglg (May 18, 2014)

For the new processing (pitch pulp) used in conjunction with redesigned a single-cylinder steam engine, which absorbed (Hemmens) is part of the design. Simplified some parts, increasing the bearing. Makes it smaller.


----------

